# Left wrist cupped or flat?!



## xcore (May 30, 2016)

Hi all! Just a quick one, iv been working on my slice quite a lot trying to get an in to out swing path, I'm now getting a push slice, which tells me the path is correct but the face is open, iv triple checked my grip and it's pretty neutral, my left wrist however seems to cup at the top of the backswing. Iv done some experimenting keeping my left wrist flat or even slightly bowed, apart from feeling pretty strange it seemed to straighten the flight right up or even produce a small draw. Am i on the right track or is there other issues involved


----------



## bobmac (May 30, 2016)

xcore said:



			I'm now getting a push slice, which tells me the path is correct but the face is open,
		
Click to expand...

I'd say your swing path is probably still out to in and the clubface open to the target.
As for the wrist, I prefer to see a flat wrist


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2016)

bobmac said:



			I'd say your swing path is probably still out to in and the clubface open to the target.
As for the wrist, I prefer to see a flat wrist
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest what issues would a slight cupped wrist produce?


----------



## the_coach (May 30, 2016)

face angle would be more open at the top, toe hanging more vertical pointing to ground 

- depending on swing motion from there most times makes it bunch more difficult to square up the face through impact

- often times causes a little ways of a hang back on the trail side in the motion accompanied then with a 'flip' kinda release action to get the clubhead to impact before the hands as that's the only ways left to then get the clubface squarer at impact so ball to intended target

folks with a better grooved motion with cupped wrist more likely to have fades as their stock shots

bunch easier to play golf with a flat or slightly bowed wrist at the top - easier to play from square or slightly closed face at the top as that more naturally encourages good motion to impact - weight shift, rotation more likely to happen little ways more naturally


----------



## the_coach (May 30, 2016)

xcore said:



			Hi all! Just a quick one, iv been working on my  slice quite a lot trying to get an in to out swing path, I'm now getting  a push slice, which tells me the path is correct but the face is open,  iv triple checked my grip and it's pretty neutral, my left wrist however  seems to cup at the top of the backswing. Iv done some experimenting  keeping my left wrist flat or even slightly bowed, apart from feeling  pretty strange it seemed to straighten the flight right up or even  produce a small draw. Am i on the right track or is there other issues  involved
		
Click to expand...

agree with 'bobmac' - flat is a bunch better - and could well be still out to in

good having worked to get a good solid neutral grip

couple things maybes to have a look at if you vid your swing 

would  would check the first couple of feet of takeback seeing whether the  wrists/arms rotate over clockwise some to open up the face - so halfways  back is the face more looking up skywards with leading edge more at an  opposite angle to the spine angle? as opposed to the leading edge more  echoing the spine angle with face angle looking little ways to the  ground still (when shaft first horizontal to ground parallel to toe line)
and at the top does the swing travel overlong past parallel at the top with shaft pointing over the target line?


----------



## Foliage Finder (May 30, 2016)

As per - the coach offering top notch advice. 

I have a strong grip as well as going for a DJ-like bowing at the top. I sometimes still slice it. As much as the top of the backswing gives a good idea, don't forget about the downswing! When I do slice it it's usually because I get nervous and snatchy at the top. Forearm grips tighter, wrist cups, I don't rotate as nicely through my core and off it goes OOB. 

Also the case for the wedge s&%nks if I get snatchy and pushy, although that's another kettle of fish.


----------



## xcore (Jun 6, 2016)

http://www.hudl.com/technique/video/view/zoTtrcxa
Hopefully the vid works

inthink I'm casting at the top of the swing.

feel free to critique away! Bare in mind iv only been trying to play the game for 6 months!


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 6, 2016)

Certainly (still) looks out-to-in! Not only does the clubhead seem to be outside, but the chicken-wing in the follow-through indicates that!

Bit of an overswing almost certainly doesn't help!

Shortening the swing, then thinking cricket cover-drive (with release!) could help!


----------



## xcore (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for the feed back, iv been told my backswing is too long before, I just need to get it out of my head that the longer backswing won't generate more power!


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 7, 2016)

Where are you aiming? I don't know this but from what I can see, you may be aiming right without knowing it. Your body seems lined up to hit it to the right of the camera angle, but if in your mind you're aiming to hit a line straight on, this can cause problems with getting too steep/out to in subconsciously. Try to aim your body to a target to the left of your intended line. This will mean your ball target line is pointing at the right place. Think of it as two parallel train tracks, your body is the left one, the ball target line is the right one. Try not to cross the tracks or you'll derail yourself. 

Also re: wrists at the top. They are slightly cupped, but you're doing the right thing as I can see them beginning to flex/bow as you start the downswing. I'd advise taking it one step at a time though and nail the basics before trying to nail elite downswing movements. Alignment, awareness of your clubface and a smooth tempo will take you a long way.

As an aside, is that a G/G30? Nice driver (unless it's an LS tec!).


----------



## xcore (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, you may be right that my body position is pointing right, unintentionally as I'm paranoid about slicing it! I see what you mean about swinging across from that causing out to in path. More range time tomorrow I think working on shortening the back swing and alignment!

and yes the urge for shiny new stuff got the better of me (and the sales splurge) it's an sf tec g30!


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice driver for a beginner with a tendency to shape it left to right. Just remember - your technique and strike location on the face will affect your ball flight more than any shiny stick in your hands will!

I've got the good old G10 and when I actually swing half decent it serves me well!


----------

